# Any knitting groups near Sidcup, UK?



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Is there anyone out there living near my area of South London UK who knows of a local group? If not, is anyone interested in forming one? Look forward to your replies!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I go to one in Blackheath also know of one in Lee, PM if interested in knowing more. Chris


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I go to one in Blackheath also know of one in Lee, PM if interested in knowing more. Chris


Thanks Chris, I also know of one in Greenwich but not keen on going quite that far this time of year!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

We need one in Eltham & perhaps meet up?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Eltham would be fine!! Will pm you!


----------



## greenbean (Oct 30, 2012)

If it helps, I bumped into a knitting group which takes place every Tuesday and Thursday between 11-1 upstairs at the Hobbycraft shop in the Nugent Shopping Park, Cray Avenue, St Mary Cray. I know that there used to be a group which meet in one of the church halls on a Wednesday in Eltham High Street, will try and see whether it is still up and running. If you are thinking of forming a group in the Sidcup/Eltham area I would also love to join you.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for info, will be in touch. Chris


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks for info, will be in touch. Chris


Yes, thanks from me too, Hobbycraft would be pretty easy for me!!


----------



## Jems (Sep 6, 2011)

I know there is a group that meets in John Lewis in Bluewater once a month but it looks well established and a bit daunting to approach! I would also be interested in joining a group if you set one up. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Jems said:


> I know there is a group that meets in John Lewis in Bluewater once a month but it looks well established and a bit daunting to approach! I would also be interested in joining a group if you set one up. Look forward to hearing from you.


I know what you mean, I find John Lewis a bit daunting in general!! Watch this space and let's see what response we get. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Count me in , established groups can be daunting , Hobby Craft in Nugent Centre is my "go to " yarn store !


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Is there anyone out there living near my area of South London UK who knows of a local group? If not, is anyone interested in forming one? Look forward to your replies!!!


Wish I could join you!


----------



## ali1234 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi all,

Looking for a knitting group for my mum, who lives in Sidcup.... came across this thread, though it's from a few years ago now! Is the hobbycraft knitting group still happening on Thursdays? And, does anyone know if a group has started in sidcup/eltham please? My mum has time on Wednesdays and Thursdays ideally.

Thanks very much


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

ali1234 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for a knitting group for my mum, who lives in Sidcup.... came across this thread, though it's from a few years ago now! Is the hobbycraft knitting group still happening on Thursdays? And, does anyone know if a group has started in sidcup/eltham please? My mum has time on Wednesdays and Thursdays ideally.
> 
> Thanks very much


Not sure if it is still going but there was a knitting group at Sidcup Library on Wednesdays. Unfortunately I am not free on Wednesdays so I haven't checked it out!


----------

